# What is the best lizard for beginner?



## Iz-Dog (Jul 13, 2012)

Interested in buying a lizard or gecko, what is the easiest to look after?

Im from Adelaide, South Australia and this will be my first reptile. I am interested in a small reptile that will be easy for a beginner to care for. Furthermore, would preferably like a reptile (probably gecko) that doesnt require as much lighting as some reptiles.

Was considering leopard gecko but can find any (dont know if they are sold in Australia). Other gecko im considering is a barking gecko? An opinions or advice would be much apreciated.

Cheers


----------



## someday (Jul 13, 2012)

blue tong =) we had lots of blue tongs when i was growing up and we kept them outside in a home made rabbit hutch and our nabour had 1 to in a similar type cage easy to look after

i would reccomend them anyday


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jul 13, 2012)

Bearded Dragons or Blue-Tongue Skinks are the best beginner reptiles, I would not recommend a gecko as a first reptile pet. I would also recommend doing a lot of research as you must have done little to none one Australia's licencing systems if you think that Leopard Geckos are available as pets in Australia. Only a small variety of Australian species of reptiles are available. Check out your states licencing laws first and then one having decided on a suitable animal do a lot of research one our chosen species.


----------



## moussaka (Jul 13, 2012)

^ +1. A bluetongue or a bearded dragon is definitely the best beginner lizard.


----------



## Iz-Dog (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheers for the ideas. Guess its probably a bluetongue or a bearded dragon.

Yeah mate very early in research stage, but will check states licencing laws and do some more research on those two lizards.

Out of interest what gecko's would you recommend? The main reason I ask, is I can get some some thick tail hatchies. Obviously, wuld need to do some serious research before buying any.


----------



## damian83 (Jul 13, 2012)

Central bearded dragons are probably the easiest way to go look good and useually great to handle


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 14, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> I would not recommend a gecko as a first reptile pet.



Why not? What's your thoughts?

I was thinking of a gecko as well for my boy..., no?

Thanks for sharing



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jul 14, 2012)

anything you want is the best first choice.As long as you do the appropriate research and your confident you can mantain the animals requirements.No good getting something you'll do a half a##ed job caring for when your not that interested in because someone else said so!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jul 14, 2012)

A barking gecko would be a great place to start, if you're looking for something small that is easy to care for. They're a fair size (for a gecko) and are a lot 'slower' than most... though I wouldn't recommend excessive handling! 

The only reason a gecko is not a good first reptile is because people generally love a pet that is good to handle, whereas geckos (as with quite a few reptiles) are usually too timid to hold regularly.


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 14, 2012)

in my opinion a gecko from any knob tail subspecies is a great beginner pet. Normal liscence, cool eyes, lots of different colours, easy heat, easy breeding, easy incubation etc. I do have beardies but the enclosure and crickets etc can be a pain in the %&# so i love geckos.

IF YOU WANT A ANIMAL TO TOUCH these are not the best ( hhehe caps lock) i have one though that licks my finger


----------



## NuKL7 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey guys i was also looking for a beginner lizard, I have a bredli atm but i'm interested in a bearded dragon? since they are good handlers? Which bearded dragon would you guys recommend and why?

Also i've seen many pictures of bearded dragons with many colour morphs. How do you know what colour your beardie will turn out?

Cheers Nut


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I would recommend a bluetongue over a bearded dragon. UVB is a lot more critical with dragons and feeding them while they are young is not as straight forward as a bluey. 

Blue


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jul 15, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> Why not? What's your thoughts?
> 
> I was thinking of a gecko as well for my boy..., no?
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Well as you already keep reptiles you could oversee what he does and ensure no harm comes to the animal so a gecko for your son would be fine. However geckos are more delicate animals and not the best for handling. I do not know anything about this particular person except he wants a reptiles, so my obvious first response is a Blue-Tongue or Bearded Dragon. However if he feels responsible enough he could pull of caring for a Thick-Tailed or Knob-Tailed Gecko.


----------



## damian83 (Jul 15, 2012)

NuKL7 said:


> Hey guys i was also looking for a beginner lizard, I have a bredli atm but i'm interested in a bearded dragon? since they are good handlers? Which bearded dragon would you guys recommend and why?
> 
> Also i've seen many pictures of bearded dragons with many colour morphs. How do you know what colour your beardie will turn out?
> 
> Cheers Nut


Central is nicer and mine was just sitting on my shoulder out doing the weeding, she was great, been a while since we have done that, even got an off look from someone driving sound the culdesac


----------



## moussaka (Jul 17, 2012)

NuKL7 said:


> Hey guys i was also looking for a beginner lizard, I have a bredli atm but i'm interested in a bearded dragon? since they are good handlers? Which bearded dragon would you guys recommend and why?
> 
> Also i've seen many pictures of bearded dragons with many colour morphs. How do you know what colour your beardie will turn out?
> 
> Cheers Nut



Centrals are much prettier, also from what I've heard quite a bit hardier than easterns. I suppose there are also pygmies, but again, I think centrals are prettier, hardier and better handlers.

The colours of the parents can give you an indication, though not definitively. Otherwise beardies often don't start showing their full colours til they're a few months old - my current one is maybe 3 or 4 months old and still coming into his colours, I still don't know exactly what they're going to end up like, but when we got him as a hatchie he and all his clutchmates were grey and he's definitely coloured up a lot since then. Some very bright ones though you can start to see at quite a young age.

(Sorry for the slightly incoherent post, I'm super tired...)


----------



## Umbral (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the pygmy bearded dragons if you are after something smaller. Ours are so inquisitive and easy going. They also seem to like being handled which is a +.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 17, 2012)

I also got +1 for Bearded Dragons. Extremely easy to take care of. Often excellent feeders and have amazing personality. I used to sit with mine on the couch and stroke up their jaw line...eventually they would fall asleep.

Get one of these 
Big Blue Tree Monitor - YouTube
Or one of these
Brando plays with Gollum - YouTube


----------



## kaddy1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Being new to owning reptiles myself, I would highly recommend central bearded dragons. They are easy to look after once you have the heating and lighting set up and have amazing personalities. My two are pets for my students and they love being handled and roaming around the room when I let them out (keeping a close eye on them of course - too many things for them to hide behind!)
they are just 6 months and are starting to show their colours - ssome awesome orange in there. Very cool.


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 23, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Well as you already keep reptiles you could oversee what he does and ensure no harm comes to the animal so a gecko for your son would be fine. However geckos are more delicate animals and not the best for handling. I do not know anything about this particular person except he wants a reptiles, so my obvious first response is a Blue-Tongue or Bearded Dragon. However if he feels responsible enough he could pull of caring for a Thick-Tailed or Knob-Tailed Gecko.



Thank you. 
Yes I see you point... Although my boy has had clear instructions to be gentle and careful with his Blue tongue and Woma etc. (he handles like a little pro) I still like to supervise at all times, after all he's only 6!

He's very much into reptiles, crazy actually, he would love a saltie if that was possible!

I'm sure a gecko is next on the list... (maybe a marble)
It teaches him feeding responsibility and clean up after his pets. 

Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingsReptiles (Feb 14, 2017)

yeah a beardie or bluey would be best but if you dont mind not handlng your pet a knob or thick tailed gecko is fine


----------

